# Historical intraday stock charts?



## toucher (9 June 2007)

i was just wondering if there was a software package or website that displays historical intraday charts?


----------



## ajoz (9 June 2007)

Try Bigcharts, they let you see up to 10 days of intraday data:

http://bigcharts.marketwatch.com/advchart/frames/frames.asp?symb=&time=&freq=


----------



## Prem (1 July 2007)

BHP  Bhp Billiton Ltd (NYSE) 
How do I get it to show ASX prices 

Thanks in advance !


----------



## dutchie (1 July 2007)

Try putting in "BHP.AX" for Yahoo

Try putting in "AU:BHP" for BigCharts

Cheers


----------



## Prem (1 July 2007)

Thanks for the reply


----------



## Matthewc (1 June 2014)

*Historical intraday price charts*

Hi guys im just new to aussie stock forums as of today, im 21 years old and have a high level of interest in the Australian stock market. Im just wondering if anyone knows of any websites which shows previous historical intraday charts for stocks? Sure you can find plenty of historical intraday prices highs and lows but I cant find any actual charts. I just want a website where I can just type in a previous date and I can view the stock companies intraday price chart so I can view what time that high or low took place ect.  Any help would be highly appreciated! Cheers


----------



## dutchie (1 June 2014)

*Re: Historical intraday price charts*



Matthewc said:


> Hi guys im just new to aussie stock forums as of today, im 21 years old and have a high level of interest in the Australian stock market. Im just wondering if anyone knows of any websites which shows previous historical intraday charts for stocks? Sure you can find plenty of historical intraday prices highs and lows but I cant find any actual charts. I just want a website where I can just type in a previous date and I can view the stock companies intraday price chart so I can view what time that high or low took place ect.  Any help would be highly appreciated! Cheers





Near term data:

Go to Google finance 
Type in the share name you want  eg   ASX:BHP
get a chart of that share.

Make chart type : candles
go to 2minute time for last or current day
go to 5 minute chart for last two days (including current)
go to 30 minute chart for last 10 days

Limited but better than nothing.


----------

